# استفسار : بخصوص ac / dc للمواتير



## منصور888 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف حالكم يا اخوووان .. ان شاء الله انكم في احسن الاحوال 

انا عندي استفسار عن ستيبر موتور بخصوص التيار في الموتور dc او ac متردد او مستمر ماهو الفرق وماهو االافضل في طاولة سي ان سي بلاززما لقطع المعادن ؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (28 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف معلوماتي ضعيفة في الستبر، وهنا المنتدى يوجد خبراء فطاحل ما شاء الله في هذا الموضوع، ولكن سأحاول أن "أفتي" وأنتظر تصحيح الأخوة الخبراء
أنت لا يعنيك كثيرا ما نوع التيار الداخل للمحرك، يمكنك أن تبحث عن نظرية عمل المحرك الستبر على الإنترنت وستجد الكثير، ولكنك لن تحتاجها كثيرا، ما يعنيك هو معرفة خواص المحرك، وعدد أقطابه وعدد أسلاكه وهكذا، حتى تختار الدائرة المناسبة للتحكم
بينما كل ما تفعله هو أن تصنع (أو تشتري) درايف به دائرة متكاملة تتلقى إشارة step/dir من كمبيوتر التحكم، وتتولى إخراج إشارات التحكم في التيار الداخل للمحرك
انظر على سبيل المثال
http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1334.pdf
وفي هذه الداتا شيت تجد مثال لتوصيل المتكاملة L297 التي تتلقى لإشارات step/dir وتقوم بالتحكم في المتكاملة L298 وهذه الأخيرة عبارة عن قنطرة H-bridge تتحكم في مرور التيار داخل المحرك بناء على إشارات فتح وغلق الترانزيستورات التي تتلقاها من المتكاملة الأولى
المتكاملة L298 يدخل لها تيار مستمر
الخلاصة، أنت تحتاج فقط لمصدر تيار مستمر، وتتولى الإلكترونيات إدخال التيار المناسب للموتور للقيام بالخطوات المطلوبة وفقا لإشارة step/dir التي يتلقاها الدرايف من كمبيوتر التحكم


----------



## منصور888 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

م.زملكاوي .. والله بتحرجني بعطائك واسلوبك في هذا المنتدى 
لا استطيع الا ان اقدم لك دعوة صادقة في ظهر الغيب 
الله يوفقك يارب ويستر عليك ويفتح عليك اوسع ابواب رزقة 
...
طيب يعني اختار dc

بخصوص الاسلاك والاقطاب .. الاسلاك انا دائما اشوف الشروحات علي 6 اسلاك بس الاقطاب ماعندي فكرة عنها مادري وش تنصحني فية ؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (28 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف كما قلت لا أعرف الكثير عن الستبر، وهنا على المنتدى خبراء في هذا الأمر
ولو بحثت لوجدت عدة مواضيع تتحدث عن قيادة النمحركات الخطوية، مثل موضوع الأخ وليد الحديدي على سبيل المثال
وهناك من وضع هنا على المنتدى دوائر تحكم جاهزة على التنفيذ، ولكن يجب البحث عنها
ولكن رأيي هو أنك لو خبرتك قليلة في الإلكترونيات، فربما يكون الأفضل أن تشتري دائرة جاهزة، فهي ليست فقط تؤدي مهام قيادة الموتور، وإنما عادة تكون مزودة بدوائر الحماية اللازمة
ولا أعتقد أن هذه الدوائر غالية الثمن
ويوجد الأخ هاني صبرة من مصر وهو أيضا عضو على المنتدى، فقد صنع وحدات متكاملة عبارة عن 3 مواتير ستبر مع دوائر القيادة الخاصة بها، ولكن البعض يرونها غالية بعض الشيء مقارنة بسعر المستورد
المهم أنني أقترح عليك شراء دائرة جاهزة خاصة أنه وفقا للفيديو الذي رأيناه لماكينتك تبدو ماكينة كبيرة وعليك أن تصنعها باحترافية


----------



## منصور888 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

م . زملكاوي لقيت موقع يتكلم عن الفرق والافضل وجدت ان التيار المتناوب هو الافضل اللي هو dc 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=36537

تعديل : التيار المتناوب dc قد لايخدم المكائن الكبيرة التي تحتاج الي جهد عالي


----------



## zamalkawi (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي، التيار المتناوب اسمه ِac بينما التيار المستمر هو ما يطلق عليه dc
أنت تحتاج التيار لتغذية دائرة القيادة وليس لنقل وتوزيع الكهرباء!! والفكرة هنا ليست أي النوعين أفضل من الآخر، وإنما أي النوعين هو الذي يصلح لدائرتك
لو أن الدائرة يتم تغذيتها بتيار متناوب (واحيانا يسمى تيار متردد) فعليك أن توصلها بتيار متناوب ac أما لو يتم تغذيتها بتيار مستمر فعليك أن توصلها بمصدر تيار مستمر
على كل حال بوجه عام معظم دوائر قيادة المحركات في ماكينات السي إن تحتاج إلى تيار مستمر، حتى لو كانت المحركات من نوع محركات التيار المتناوب، وحتى لو كانت الدائرة تتلقى تيارا متناوبا، فغالبا تقوم بتحويله أولا إلى تيار مستمر تغذي به إلكترونيات القوى التي تتحكم في دخول التيار للمحرك

الخلاصة: عليك اختيار دائرة (أو عمل دائرة) وعليك معرفة ما التيار الذي عليك إدخاله للدائرة، ولو كانت دائرة القيادة يدخل لها تيار متردد، فيمكنك (غالبا) توصيلها بشبكة الكهرباء مباشرة (حسب لو كانت أحادية الطور أم ثلاثية الطور) أما لو كانت دائرة القيادة يدخل لها تيار مستمر، فعليك شراء مصدر تيار مستمر مناسب، بفولتية وشدة تيار مناسبين


----------

